# SwitchCraters #10 switches



## cephius (Jan 10, 2008)

I just took delivery of 5 new SwitchCrafters #10 switches. Two right, two left, and one Y. I am very pleased with the craftsmanship and the look of the finial product.


I found their web site easy to use and ordered from it. They even accept PayPal!! I received a personal e-mail shortly after from Bruce confirming the order, giving me an approximate completion date, and instructing me on how to use their web site to check my place in the order queue.


Like all hand crafted products in this hobby I ordered well in advance of when I would need them. I don’t expect to put these into service until mid summer of 2009. The target completion date was three months out and there was a little slippage but with the web site I could track my order without needing to correspond through other means.
Here are photos of the #10 Y with code 250 aluminum rails: 













































Dave


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave, could you measure the flangeway widths, and the wing rail flangeway widths? Curious to see what they are, for operational reliability. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks for the info. and showing such well crafted, fine scaled switches by Switch Craters. 

I presume they are not meant for track power applications in as much as I can't see any insulators at the frog area. 

-Ted


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I have several of the switch stands that you have picured with your turnout. How did you attace the small connecting rod to the switch stand throw . Later RJD


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

These are nicely built switchs, one of the club members had 2 #8s built by Bruce for track power and they have a micro switch built into the frog for polarity, i think he paid about 130.00 a piece for brass track powered switchs. i want him to buld me 4 # 12s so my bigboy will run nicely thru them. but i need SS so i have to send bruce the rail so he can make them...he seems to be a class act.. the switchs are really nicely made.








Nick..


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I recently ordered two #4 Wyes from them.

They are aluminum and very well made. I am very pleased with them.

John


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I have two #4 switches, one left and one right, that I have added to my railroad. I have been extremely pleased with them so far.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By cephius on 10/17/2008 11:29 AM


I just took delivery of 5 new SwitchCraters #10 switches. Two right, two left, and one Y. I am very pleased with the craftsmanship and the look of the finial product.
Dave


Dave, I assume you mean't SWITCHCRAFTERS. Here is their website: 

http://switchcrafters.com/


----------



## cephius (Jan 10, 2008)

Greg, 
Both measure at 1/8" 

Dave


----------



## cephius (Jan 10, 2008)

Ted, 
No, not for track power. As Nick states, that can be ordered as well. 

Dave


----------



## cephius (Jan 10, 2008)

John, 
Opps. SwitchCrafters is correct. Thanks for catching that. I was unable to edit the title. 

Dave


----------



## cephius (Jan 10, 2008)

RJD,
The simple answer is that the throw came with the switch.

Here's a look at how SwitchCrafters did it. There is a block under the throw with an adjustment screw. The screw has a hole drilled in it. A steal wire with bends links the throw with the turnout.


















Dave


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave thanks for the pic and the info. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

looks like a very well done switch, well worth the price.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------

